# Bands first song! (pop punk content)



## Shadowspecced (Mar 4, 2012)

This is my band and I's first release ever together. I actually think it came out pretty alright for our first attempt, and my first shot at actual vocals!

Just let me know what you guys think! Maybe some comparisons, strong points, weak points, and anything else you have to say or it may have made you think!

Just Last Year - BandPage | Facebook

Also, if you'd like to shoot me a like on facebook or a share that'd be awesome!

Thanks a ton everyone. Also, the lead guitars are Brian Dumont, who's registered here as "Brian D"


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 4, 2012)

Love me some Pop-punk.

This is exactly what I felt like right now. Catchy and a little bit silly.

That song title is awesome too


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 4, 2012)

Not bad at all  I'd maybe up the tempo slightly, but I can't wait to hear it finished with bass


----------



## Shadowspecced (Mar 4, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Love me some Pop-punk.
> 
> This is exactly what I felt like right now. Catchy and a little bit silly.
> 
> That song title is awesome too





eleven59 said:


> Not bad at all  I'd maybe up the tempo slightly, but I can't wait to hear it finished with bass



Thanks alot!

also, there is bass, it might be a little low in the mix though, I'll ask my producer to raise it because this is really the first test on regular speakers! Thanks


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 5, 2012)

I felt like the bass was pretty up there


----------



## Shadowspecced (Mar 6, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I felt like the bass was pretty up there



yeah definitely, after listening a few more times on headphones, laptops, decent computer speakers, and in a car.. I think the mix is alright


----------



## Shadowspecced (Mar 9, 2012)

BUMP

Anyone else wanna chime in? I wanna hear everyones opinion! Just give it a listen


----------



## blister7321 (Mar 20, 2012)

i was worried i was the only one here in a pop punk band
good to see some one say pop punk and mean it 
not say pop punk and mean the wonder years or set your goals or a day to remember


----------



## Shadowspecced (Mar 23, 2012)

blister7321 said:


> i was worried i was the only one here in a pop punk band
> good to see some one say pop punk and mean it
> not say pop punk and mean the wonder years or set your goals or a day to remember



Haha thanks dude!


----------



## Shadowspecced (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone intersted?


----------

